
Talking Behind Your Back [video] - ProfDreamer
https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8336-talking_behind_your_back
======
Tharkun
This is my first time hearing the term 'ultrasound tracking'. This is another
good reason to avoid apps which require access to your microphone for no
apparent reason.

------
chris_wot
I think I'm going to invent a device that puts out a sound that cancels
ubeacons. Heck, I might just write some software and unleash it to an
unsuspecting world and drown out all subsonic frequencies.

------
weishigoname
very interesting thing, but the reliability is big challenge.

